# Bateau LM 18 Build



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

That design just came out like a month ago. I think a few guys have started, but none finished yet that I've seen. 

As far as the mods go, I doubt you would see any benefit to the transom mod, Jaques carefully designs each of the boats. You would probably do better planning weight distribution to balance the load.

The deck is an easy mod, but it adds weight and dynamic load, if you plan it right it will work out well. If it will run any drier, no one knows yet.


----------



## Jeff Davis (Jul 10, 2017)

Thanks for the reply firecat1981. I mentioned the key-slot because the majority of high quality poling skiffs with tunnels are designed with them. Not doubting Joque's fine skills as a boat designer -- he usually gets it right the first time. Also happy to see him embrace tunnels. My research and feedback from other skiff builders/designers is that a key slot reduces aft-dragging by adding floatation beyond the outboard and helps to get the hull on plane more efficiently. Can't wait to see some LM 18 builds real soon.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes the key slot/sponson transoms help offset the weights, but only when the boat is poorly laid out weight wise. If you balance the load by moving weight towards the bow the boat will perform better. Sponsons have their place, but a boat needs to be designed to use them typically.
As far as tunnels go, they have offered boats with tunnels for a long time. The phantoms, fx20, tx18, and a few others have always had them as options.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I would get with Jacques on this, but I know he will tell you they are not needed. His designs are *significantly* lighter than production skiffs. You won't need sponsons unless you severely overpower the boat and make it ass heavy.


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Jeff Davis said:


> New to the forum. Curious if anyone out there has built or knows of anyone who has built a Bateau LM 18 (Laguna Madre 18) — the wider tunnel version of the Bateau FS 18? I am planning to make two changes to the design: 1.) Add a "key-slot the transom" and 2.) make a larger deck/cap with spray rails to get a dryer ride. Would love to get some input from the microskiff build community. Thanks — Jeff


I don't even think anyone has purchased the new plans yet, at least I have not heard of anyone starting a build yet. If I didn't already have the FS18 I would definitely build this one, although I was hoping he would design a boat 3-4" wider, and not 10" to keep it similar in width to the HB Glades Skiff. I've also built the FS14 LS, and the SK14, and they're all lighter and stronger than there equivalent production boats. Jacques designed the wider tunnel version because of requests from Texas boaters that do really long shallow runs. I wouldn't make any changes to the hull, but you can do any modifications you want to the deck, gunwales, hatches, etc.


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

firecat1981 said:


> I think a few guys have started, but none finished yet that I've seen.


I hope someone finishes one soon. Love the idea of a wider FS18. I go back and forth if I want to build one of the Bateau plans, this one might have me sold.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Trust me it won't be long, guys have been asking for this one for some time now. The FS18 has to be the most popular plan now, this one won't be far behind after a bit.


----------



## Coltonelliott (Oct 17, 2017)

Do you think it would be possible to add an oar system to this boat as well or would it be too wide? Kind of like a towee


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Coltonelliott said:


> Do you think it would be possible to add an oar system to this boat as well or would it be too wide? Kind of like a towee


I think the boat would be a bit wide for rowing, probably 65" across the deck if it's 10" wider than the FS18. My FS18 is 55" at the widest point. I was with Jacques this weekend at our annual Bateau builders get together in Jensen Beach, and just so you know, we talked about tunnel hulls, and he's not an advocate at all, rather the opposite, for a number of reasons. He only included the tunnel option on the request of some Texas builders, and I do not think a Texas builder has purchased a set of plans yet. If you look at the Bateau forum there's one being built without the tunnel and he's doing a really nice job so far. This will be an amazing flats boat, probably with a 3" draft with motor, fuel and gear, and probably 5" max draft with 2 anglers. I think a 30 hp would be perfect for this hull.


----------



## Coltonelliott (Oct 17, 2017)

seapro17sv said:


> I think the boat would be a bit wide for rowing, probably 65" across the deck if it's 10" wider than the FS18. My FS18 is 55" at the widest point. I was with Jacques this weekend at our annual Bateau builders get together in Jensen Beach, and just so you know, we talked about tunnel hulls, and he's not an advocate at all, rather the opposite, for a number of reasons. He only included the tunnel option on the request of some Texas builders, and I do not think a Texas builder has purchased a set of plans yet. If you look at the Bateau forum there's one being built without the tunnel and he's doing a really nice job so far. This will be an amazing flats boat, probably with a 3" draft with motor, fuel and gear, and probably 5" max draft with 2 anglers. I think a 30 hp would be perfect for this hull.


Gotcha I'm looking for a build I can use a jet to go upstream and row back down in Virginia rivers. Any suggestions?


----------



## seapro17sv (Feb 3, 2015)

Coltonelliott said:


> Gotcha I'm looking for a build I can use a jet to go upstream and row back down in Virginia rivers. Any suggestions?


You should ask those questions on the Bateau forum and you'll probably get some suggestions. Depends on a number of factors: How many people on board etc. The FS18 may be a little too long for your needs at 18'+, but you can scale down any of Jacques designs, which would also make the boat a little narrower for rowing. If you ask questions on the forum Jacques will usually post answers within a day. He's not only incredibly knowledgeable, but always willing to help out with advice that could steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Emerald Shiner (Dec 26, 2017)

Add 9ft oars to the FS18 and you have one bad ass river boat. I used NRS oarlocks to compensate for the low shear line. Performs beyond all my expectations.


Coltonelliott said:


> Gotcha I'm looking for a build I can use a jet to go upstream and row back down in Virginia rivers. Any suggestions?


----------

